# What should I do?



## Good2400 (Dec 16, 2017)

WHEN WE FIRST GOT MARRIED EVERYTHING WAS PERFECT. ( I NEVER MET HER PARENTS PRIOR). BEFORE SHE TOOK ME HOME SHE TOLD ME HER FAMILY DIDNT LIKE ME BECAUSE I’M BLACK (SHE’S HISPANIC). (STRIKE 1) IT ALL STARTED WHEN SHE TOOK ME HOME THE FIRST TIME HER MOTHER ONLY SPEAKS SPANISH, BUT I KEPT HEARING HER MOTHER SAYING HER EX BOYFRIENDS NAME (THE GUY SHE LOST HER VIRGINITY TO) THEY WERE HAVING A FULL BLOWN CONVO INSTEAD OF MY INLAW GETTING TO KNOW ME. SO TO HIDE THE FRUSTRATION AND HURT I PULLED OUT MY PHONE AND HER MOM TELLS HER SOMETHING IN SPANISH. MY WIFE THEN SAID MY MOM ASKED WHY ARE YOU ON YOUR PHONE THATS RUDE AND MY WIFE GAVE ME THESE EYES LIKE BEGGING ME TO PUT IT UP (HOW IS IT RUDE WHEN YOUR TALKING ABOUT HER EX). (STRIKE 2)AFTER WE DROVE 4 HRS HOME SHE TALKED TO HER MOM HER MOM MADE A JOKE TELLING MY WIFE SHE BROUGHT BARACK OBAMA TO HER HOUSE SHE THOUGHT IT WAS FUNNY.. I DID NOT KNOW HOW TO TAKE IT BLEW IT OFF BECAUSE IT WAS IGNORANT AND NOT FUNNY. (STRIKE 3) ONE TIME WE WENT OUT TO VISIT HER FAMILY EVERYTHING WAS OK. BEFORE GOING TO SLEEP MY WIFE AND I REALIZED WE FORGOT OUR TOOTHBRUSHES SO WE WENT TO WALMART TO BUY NEW ONES. WHEN WE WALKED IN I TOLD MY WIFE IF I SEE YOUR EX (THE GUY SHE LOST HER VIRGINITY TO) IM GOING TO GRAB YOUR BUTT SHE LAUGHED (HE WORKED AT WAL-MART). WHAT DO YOU KNOW WE SAW HIM AND WHEN I TRIED TO GRAB HER BUTT SHE PUSHED MY HAND AWAY IN FRONT OF HIM. I FELT SO HURT AND HUMLIATED I DIDNT EVEN BRING IT UP THAT NIGHT. AFTER WE DISCUSSED IT SHE SAID SHE DID IT BECAUSE SHE FELT IT WAS STUPID. IN REALITY WHETER IT WAS STUPID IT HURT MY PRIDE. NEXT HER DAD LOST HIS JOB AND I GREW UP HARD SO I IMMEDIATELY FELT BAD AND WANTED TO HELP BECAUSE I DIDNT WANT TO SEE HER SIBLINGS GO THROUGH WHAT IVE BEEN THROUGH.. I SENT THEM ABOUT $300 ABOUT 3 TIMES AND NEVER EXPECTED IT BACK BECAUSE IT WAS A GIFT. THEY THANKED HER NEVER THANKED ME.. (STRIKE 4 HER MOM KICKED HER YOUNGER SISTER OUT SHE HAD NO WHERE TO GO SO AS SOON AS I GOT OFF WORK I DROVE 8 HRS TOTAL WITH MY WIFE PICKING UP HER DIDTRR AND BRINGIG HER BACK TO OUR HOME (DURING THIS TIME MY WIFE WAS PREGNANT) AT FIRST EVERYTHING WAS OK. IDK WHAT TRIGGERED IT. ONE DAY I GOT OFF WORK AFTER A LONG DAY OF WORK AND I COME HOME AND MY WIFE HAS DINNER ALREADY MADE. MY WIFE CONSTANTLY COMPLAINS ABOUT ME NEVER EATING DINNER AS A FAMILY. SO WHEN SHE ASK COULD I EAT WITH I ACCEPTED THE OFFER. MID WAY INTO THE MEAL HER 19 y/o SISTER ASKES DO WE HAVE ANY NAMES PICKED OUT FOR OUR DAUHTER. SHE SAID YES AND SHE TOLD HER THE NAME. SHE ASKED DID WE HAVE A BOY NAME PICKED OUT, AND MY WIFE SAID NO. SHE THEN SAYS YOU SHOULD NAME HIM MICHAEL. MICHAEL WAS THE GUY SHE LOST HER VIRGINITY TOO THAT HER MOM KEEP TALKIG ABOUT THE FIRST TIME I MET HER. AFTER THAT I WAS PISSED I LOOK OVER AT MY WIFE WAITING FOR HER TO PUT HER SISTER IN CHECK AND INSTEAD SHE CHUCKLES. I WENT TO THE ROOM AND LATER WE ARGUED ABOUT IT AND MY WIFE SWORE SHE SAID THE SAME THING BEFORE I CAME HOME AND MY WIFE CLAIMS SHE TOLD HER NOT TO BECAUSE ID GET MAD AND SHE STILL DID. (STRIKE 4) ONE DAY I NOTICED MY WIFE WAS ANGRY I KEPT ASKING HER WHAT WAS WRONG. SHE FINALLY TELLS ME HER SISTER HAS BEEN SNAPCHATTIG HER EX (THAT SHE LOST HER VIRGINITY TO) AND THAT HE WAS TALKING ANOUT PICKING HER UP FROM OUR HOME TO GO PARTY ETC. THE THING THAT HURT ME THE MOST AND MADE ME ARGRY IS THE FACT MY WIFE WAS EVEN MAD ABOUT IT. (STRIKE 5) ONE DAY WE HAD INVITED HER 25 y/o SISTER AND HER BOYFRIEND TO GO OUT TO A FAKE PATTYS PARADE WITH US AND THEY DECLINED ( SO ME AND MY WIFE DECIDED WE WERE NOT GOING. THE DAY OF THE PARADE THEY SAID THEY WERE IN TOWN AND WANTED TO COME OVER WE TOLD THEM COOL I WENT AND PICKED UP ABOUT $70 OF ALCOHOL. THEY COME OVER AND THE FIRST THING THEY SAY AFTER COMIG 8 HRS LATE IS YALL READY TO GO ( RECENTLY THEY DECLINED) AT THIS TIME THE 19 Y/O IS STILL LIVING WITH US. IM DRUNK ALREADY BUT STILL THINKING SMART. MY WIFE STARTS TO BEG ME FIRST I DECLINED BECAUSE I WAS ALREADY DRUNK. MY WIFE THEN SAYS PLEASE AND THAT HER 19 Y/O SISTERS SEXUAL PARTNER (NOT A BOYFRIEND) WAS COMING OVER AND THEY WANTED TO HAVE SEX AND HAVE ALONE TIME. I SAID NO FOR TWO REASONS 1. I NEVER MET HIM. 2 BECAUSE I HAVE GUNS ETC AS WELL AS VALUABLE INFORMATION THAT HE COULD POSSIBLY TAKE. THEY ALL KEPT ENCOURAGING MY WIFE TO GO WITHOUT ME AND LEAVE ME LIKE IM NOBODY AND THE THING THAT HURTS MY WIFE WAS CONSIDERING IT. SO I TOLD HER TO GO. SHE COULD TELL I DIDNT MEAN IT SO SHE SAID NO AND STAYED. AFTER THAT SHE BECAME RUDE TO ME AND EVEN BEGAN CRYING BECAUSE INDIDNT TRUST THE WHOLE SITUATION. SHE INVITED HER FRIEND OVER AND I SWEAR HER 19Y/O SISTER TOLD HER FRIEND MY WIFE IS PLANNING ON LEAVING ME. IT MADE ME MAD BECAUSE I KNOW MY WIFE SAID IT BUT IT HURT EVEN MORE THAT INSTEAD OF KEEPING IT TO HER SELF SHES TELLING MY WIFES FRIEND THAT SHE HAS ONLY MET 3 TIMES ABOUT OUR BUISNESS. AFTER THAT I CONFRONTED THE SISTER AND CALLED HER A HOE AND SHE BEGAN TO CRY (NOT GOING TO LIE IT FELT GOOD KNOWING SHE SAID WE SHOULD NAME OUR BABY AFTER MY WIFES EX). MY WIFE DIFFUSED THE ISSUE. ME AND MY WIFE GOT IN A ARGUEMENT AFTER THAT ABOUT EVERYTHING AND SHE WAITED TIL I WENT TO SLEEP AND TOOK MY DAUGHTER AND LEFT. I WOKE UP AND THEY WERE GONE. I HAD TO BE AT THE NEXT DAY SO I FOUND A RENTAL CAR ON THE DROP OF A DIME. AFTER TALKING TO MY BESTFRIEND AND HIS WIFE. THEY SAID I SHOULD DRIVE UP THERE AND TAKE HER FLOWERS AND OUT TO EAT. SO I DROVE 4 HRS THERE GOT FLOWERS AND TOOK MY WIFE OUT TO DINNER EVEN THOUGH I DID NOTHING WRONG IN MY EYES BUT STAND UP FOR MYSELF. AFTER I BEGGED MY WIFE TO COME HOME SHE SAID YES FIRST. SHE WENT INSIDE THE HOUSE AND AFTER THAT SHE WOULDN’T COME BACK OUT. I CALLED HER AND SHE PICKED UP AND SAID MY MOM SAID I CANT GO SHE DOESNT FEEL SAFE LETTING ME DRIVE AT NIGHT. I ASKED TO SEE MY DAUGHTER ONE MORE TIME BEFORE I LEFT AND HER MOM SAID NO AND MY WIFE SAID NO. AT THIS TIME IM ANGERED AS TO WHY HER MOM HAS SAY SO OF MY DAUGHTERS LIFE WHEN SHE’S DONE NOTHING FOR HER NOT EVEN SHOW UP TO THE HOSPITAL OR BABY SHOWER. SO I WALKED UP TO THE DOOR I WAS CLOSE TO KNOCKING BUT IT WAS ABOUT 11. SO INSTEAD I CALL MY WIFES PHONE AND HER MOM IS IN THE BACKGROUND SPEAKING SPANISH. MY WIFE THEN SAYS HER MOM TOLD HER TO GET OFF THE PHONE (I PAY FOR THE PHONES) THAT INDONT NEED TO CALL HER THIS LATE AND IF I DON’T LEAVE SHE’S GOING TO CALL THE POLICE. I TOLD MY WIFE IF HER MOM CALLS THE POLICE I WAS GOING TO TELL THEM SHE WAS NOT SUPPOSE TO BE IN AMERICA. AFTER THAT I FELT SO DUMB AND OUT OF CHARACTER AND HURT I LEFT DROVE 4 HRS BACK HOME. WHEN I GOT HOME I HAD TO GO STRAIGHT TO WORK WITHOUT SLEEP. INSTEAD OF COMING BACK IN THE MORNING THEY COME BACK LATE AT ABOUT 9p.m. (STRIKE 6) AT THIS TIME MY WIFE WAS A STAY AT HOME MOM. MOM AND SISTERS KEPT TELLING HER TO GO BACK TO WORK ETC AND HER SISTER TOLD HER TO GO BACK TO WORK AND SHE WOULD WATCH OUR DAUGHTER WHILE WE WORKED. ME AND MY WIFE HAD A TALK AND I TOLD HER I THINK ITS BEST SHE STAY AT HOME AND ENJOY THE TIME WITH OUR DAUGHTER( BECAUSE I DIDNT TRUST HER SISTER…. I DID NOT TELL MY WIFE THAT THOUGH . SO SHE GOT A JOB AND WITHIN 2 WEEKS HER 19 Y/O SISTER SAYS THEIR MOM IS PICKING HER UP AND SHES GOING HOME TOMORROW. MY WIFE ASKS HER CAN YOU STAY A WEEK LONGER TIL I FIGURE THINGS OUT HER SISTER TOLD HER TO FIGURE IT OUT YOURSELF. SHE LEFT WE HAD NO BABY SITTER MY WIFE HAD TO CALL INTO WORK FOR ABOUT 3 DAYS. HER 25 Y/O SISTER LIVED OUT HERE AT THE TIME AND OFFERED TO WATCH OUR DAUGHTER FOR FREE WE WERE GETTING READY TO GO THROUGH WITH IT WHEN MY WIFE DIDNT FEEL COMFORTABLE BECAUSE OF HER SISTERS BOYFRIEND SO WE LOOKED HIM UP AND COME TO FIND OUT HER BOYFRIEND WAS A SEX OFFENDER. SHE CALLED HER SISTER TOLD HER AND HE GETS MAD AND CURSES OUT MY WIFE AND I TOLD HIM TO CHILL OUT HER SISTER HUNG UP BUT THE WHOLE TIME BEFORE THE SISTER WAS DEFENDING HIM AND MAKING US SEEM LIKE WE WERE WRONG FOR FEELING SOME WAY ABOUT IT ( THAT IS ANOTHER STORY) FAST FORWARD SO AFTER THAT MY WIFE SOULD GO HOME TO VISIT HER FAMILY ALONE AND STAY THERE EVERY NOW AND THEN. IVE NEVER TRIED TO KEEP HER FROM HER FAMILY ID GIVE HER GAS MONEY TO GO AND WOULD BE CARLESS. (FAST FORWARD)NOW IM TO THE POINT I DONT WANT ANYTHING TO DO WITH THEM . AFTER EVERY STRIKE ID TELL MY WIFE CAN YOU PLEASE TALK TO THEM THAT MADE ME FEEL UNCOMFORTABLE JUST HOPING THEY WOULD STOP DISRESPECTING ME AND NEVER ONCE TO MY KNOWLEDGE DOES SHE DO IT EVEN THOUGH SHE CLAIMS SHE DOES WHEN IM NOT AROUND SMH. SO I TOLD MY WIFE SHE IONT CARE IF SHE SEES THEM ETC I DONT WANT THEM AROUND MY DAUGHTER OR ME. MY WIFE SAYS FINE. TWO DAYS AGI MY WIFE TOLD ME THEY WERE HER 19 Y/O SISTER WAS COMING WITH HER COUSIN. I TOLD MY WIFE I WAS GOING GO LEAVE AND SLEEP IN THE CAR MY WIFE GOT ANGRY. SO I TOLD HER ID STAY AND TOLD HER THEY COULD NOT COME OVER. WE HAD A VERY BAD ARUGEMENT AND I TOLD MY WIFE IF THEY CAME OVER IM LEAVING FOR GOOD. I WE THEN TALKED AND MY WIFE SAID WHAT IF COME TO AN AGREEMENT. WE’VE HAD A MILLION AGREEMENTS ALREADY WHICH WERE ALL BROKEN BUT WITH HOPE WE CAME TO ANOTHER ONE. ““WHICH WAS IF THEY DISRESPECT OUR FAMILY AGAIN SHE WOULD CALL THEM OUT ON IT AND THEM TO LEAVE. WELL YESTERDAY THE SISTER COMES OVER I STAY IN MY ROOM THE WHOLE DAY UNTIL NIGHT TIME. NIGHT WAS OK WHEN ME AND MY WIFE HOPPED IN THE SHOWER SHE TOLD ME THAT HER SISTER BROUHT A FEMALE FRIEND WHICH SHE NEVER MENTIONED UNTIL SHE WAS ON HER WAY AND TOLD MY WIFE BUT SHES STAYING WITH A GUY SO YESH. SO MY SIFES LIKE OK. WELL I GUESS THE GUY HIT IT AND SHE DIDNT HAVE NOWHERE TO STAY AND ENDED UP IN OUR PLACE. I TOLD MY WIFE THAT WAS DISRESPECTFUL AND THATS OUR AGREEMENT WAS BROKEN MY WIFE JUST LOOKS AT ME AND SAYS SHE UNDERSTAND NO I APOLOGIZE OR ILL TALK TO HER NO NOTHING. EVERY TIME ITS A DISPUTE BETWEEN ME AND HER FAMILY THAT THEY START SHE PICKS THEIR SIDE.. I FEEL LIKE IM IN A MARRIAGE ALL ALONE THIS HAS BEEN GOING ON 2 IN A HALF YEARS. ALSO MY WIFE HAS LIED TO ME ABOUT HER PAST AND LIED TO ME AND SAID SHE WAS GOING TO VISIT HER FAMILY WHEN WE WERE TALKING (we weren’t dating or married at the time) And went to a rave party with some guys the part that sucks is that she talked to the in my face in Spanish and traded numbers and said she wasn’t going and she’s not stupid etc. THE TRUTH CAME OUT AND SHE TOLD ME SHE DID. ALSO ONE TIME WHEN WE FIRST STARTED DATING SHE WENT HOME TO VISIT FAMILY AND WENT TO HER OLDER SISTERS HOUSE AND SHE SAID HER OLDER SISTER HAD HER EX OVER THERE WHEN SHE GOT THERE. SHE ADMITTED TO ME ABOUT THIS ABOUT 3 MONTHS AGO. SHE SWEARS THEY DIDNT DO ANYTHING AND THAT HE WAS ACTING WIERD. Its plenty more stories also. I ADMITT IM NOT PERFECT AND ITS BEEN TIMES IVE MESSED UP ALSO WITH TEXTING WOMEN ETC BUTNITS ONLY CAUSE IM HURT AND I FEEL ALONE. I WANT TO SAVE MY MARRIAGE BUT I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO. THE BIGGEST PART IS I DONT WANT MY DAUGHTER TO GROW OLDER AND THINK THIS IS NORMAL. SOMEBODY PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ps my wife has lied to me in the past before we got married about her sexual past and told me she only slept with one guy in the army and come to find out she slept with not only him but two of his friends too on separate occasions my pride is hurt.... We were best friends before marriage now i feel she only was interested because me being in the military.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Dude this is painful to read...please use paragraphs and not all caps. that aside you are seriously being mistreated, by her family but more importantly your wife disrespects you. You really need to rethink your marriage......i would get couple couseling, and i would tell your wife she either starts to respect or she can go back home permanently...enough is enough


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

I tried, but couldn't get very far. You definitely need to break your thoughts up into paragraphs and use mixed case. Sorry.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Yes, the words come out in a flurry.
A blurry, when one's eyes are wet.
Are red from crying.

Forget this women.
Divorce this wife, and her toxic family.

But never, ever, divorce the baby.
She is yours.
Yours' forever.

That you' can 'rest'. Rest on, rest on assured.

This wife, these inlaws, are really outlaws.
Their crimes are mental. 
They cannot be locked up and prosecuted for their, these sins.

That is now your' burden to carry, your mental prison, you trapped inside.

Let them go.
Yo do this, you will be free.

When you find another, and you will.
Find one who will accept your race and your faith.
Have faith in your humanity, not in your shade, your tint.

I can add more of this...
But, it will sound rather off-color, off-proper.

And it will sound judgmental, which I will not endeavor to wander.

The Typist-


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 7, 2017)

..


----------



## Suspicious1 (Nov 19, 2017)

As the others have said, paragraph and lower case would help a whole lot. Obviously you're angry understandably so.

You're wife does not have you're back, and quite frankly lacks maturity and understanding of what marriage vows means!

I'm Latino, and my ex was half Japanese and Latino but her father disliked me and would say stupid sh!t because I was darker! 
So I get it, ignorance runs deep.

Focus on your baby daughter as it appears she is the only true family you have.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I cant think this marriage will work unless your wife will start to distance herself from her family and stand up for you and start treating you with respect. Is there any chance you could move right away from them? Honestly I would have nothing to do with any family member who treated my husband that way.


----------

